# Introducing....



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

So I've mentioned it on a few other threads... but... we got a puppy. (It feels really weird to say that). Her interim name is "Spirit" but we haven't decided if we're going to change it or not. EDIT: We decided to name her Ida.

She is cute and smart and a little firecracker and I'm sure she is going to be adorable and frustrating and challenging and a lot of fun.

2015-05-14_06-51-31 by Ginger, on Flickr

IMG_20150508_124401 by Ginger, on Flickr

IMG_20150514_190849 by Ginger, on Flickr

IMG_20150514_190950 by Ginger, on Flickr

IMG_20150514_181536 by Ginger, on Flickr

IMG_20150514_190009 by Ginger, on Flickr

IMG_20150514_201706 by Ginger, on Flickr

Apparently puppies are difficult to photograph.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's just adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So cute! Looks like she's a handful.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg! Congrats! She's stunning!!!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

That was a really smart way to introduce her - putting her picture in the future puppy/puppy fever thread!! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

missc89 said:


> That was a really smart way to introduce her - putting her picture in the future puppy/puppy fever thread!! Congrats on your new addition!


Haha, it wasn't official yet - I didn't know when she was going up for adoption, or if I'd be the first person there, or if she'd get along with Snowball...


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

gingerkid said:


> Haha, it wasn't official yet - I didn't know when she was going up for adoption, or if I'd be the first person there, or if she'd get along with Snowball...


I am very happy that all of those worked out in your favour - and I am sure that she is SO lucky to be a member of your family!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats! She's so cute!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

She is adorable! I like how some things just worked out and everything is right  This puppy was meant for you. Is she the same breed as Snowball? They look very similar.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Too adorable


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, she is adorable!

We did an orthopedic surgery on an Eskie on Wednesday and it made me think of you and Snowball. I've heard the breed can be really difficult to own because of their personality traits? Timid or uneasy of strangers? But this particular Eskie was just perfect. So friendly, didn't have a problem whatsoever taking care of him even when he was in pain. I don't know how true it is, but I told my co worker, "If all Eskies were like this one, I'd totally have one."


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

What an adorable fluffball! Happy for you!

I totally hear you on the puppies tough to photograph thing. I have only a handful of pictures of puppy-Gypsy because they always came out blurry!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness, she's ADORABLE!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments and good wishes. I'm still a bit terrified that we have a puppy, but then also... like, look at her! *squeee*



SydTheSpaniel said:


> Oh my goodness, she is adorable!
> 
> We did an orthopedic surgery on an Eskie on Wednesday and it made me think of you and Snowball. I've heard the breed can be really difficult to own because of their personality traits? Timid or uneasy of strangers? But this particular Eskie was just perfect. So friendly, didn't have a problem whatsoever taking care of him even when he was in pain. I don't know how true it is, but I told my co worker, "If all Eskies were like this one, I'd totally have one."


The standard calls for them to be aloof but not fearful or aggressive with strangers. Personally, I think Snowball meets that - he doesn't have much interest in strangers (unless there's food). Unfortunately, IME, the proportion meeting the standard for temperament is very much in the minority.

But this kid is defs. mixed with something; she's nearly 12 lbs at ~11 weeks, and her tail doesn't curl. The shape of her face reminds me of a rough collie.

Sleepy puppies are much easier to photograph...

2015-05-15_06-40-54 by Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

So frickin cute! Do you know how old she is? ETA: Just saw that you mentioned her age in a later post.

What does Snowball think about the new addition?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh she's adorable!!!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

She is soooo cute! Such a sweet face. Congrats!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Adorable. Congrats. I see a bit of collie too. Is snowball impressed ?


----------



## Mint (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats! My childhood dog was an eskie, wonderful girl.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see her grow up, here, and I'm so happy for your family.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, look how adorable she is. Congratulations!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Such cuteness. Yes puppies are easier to photograph when passed out. I do wonder what you will end up calling her. Snowball and Blizzard?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

That ball of fluff is adorable. 

Congratulations on your newest addition!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

So cute! Puppies can be hard to photograph. Love the pictures though she looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Congratulations!!!
Such a fluffy ball of cuteness.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

IMG_20150515_122831 by Ginger, on Flickr

This sums up how Snowball feels pretty well.
IMG_20150516_053605 by Ginger, on Flickr

"Why are you on that side?"
IMG_20150515_083038 by Ginger, on Flickr

Puppy belly!
2015-05-16_09-45-05 by Ginger, on Flickr

She loves balls (last night she was trying very unsuccessfully to fit 3 balls in her mouth, which can barely hold one ATM.)
IMG_20150516_070154 by Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

She is adorable!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Omg. Her face is very collie like to me. She should be gorgeous when she's grown up!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG so cute!!!! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I really want to snuggle her! She is so cute! Have fun with her!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're killing me with the cute here.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

She is soooo adorable!! Can't wait to watch her grow up!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

We decided to name her Ida (pronounced: eye-dah).


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

she's so cute! congrats!!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a terrible puppy owner, I feel like I'm not taking enough pictures. I also really wish I had a better camera (or that the camera lens on my phone wasn't broken...)

At 15 weeks, she was so big already!
IMG_20150619_223001 by Ginger, on Flickr

But she had a pretty good fetch down.





At 17 weeks she's still pretty down with napping:

IMG_20150706_151706 by Ginger, on Flickr

IMG_20150706_182519 by Ginger, on Flickr

Riding in the front of the car is not her favourite. (Snowball was in the back with some treats, and he doesn't like to share).
IMG_20150706_160419 by Ginger, on Flickr

IMG_20150706_160449 by Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

If I didn't already know it, this should've tipped me off to how much trouble I'm in.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBDJ4nP7fKI


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She is totally trouble. 

She is also freaking *gorgeous*


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol naughty! She's so pretty!


----------

